# Brutal band names



## regrets (Sep 11, 2008)

There are some pretty brutal ones out there just thought I'ld try to get a good list together for the fuck of it.

My all time favorite is 
TwoDeadSluts OneGoodFuck

to get it started here are a few others

Bathtub Shitters
Put Her in the Trunk
Anal Cunt (of course)
EyeHateGod (actually a very good band)
Fistfuck
Pisschrist

Let's see what you got RIUers, +rep for anyone I think finds one as good or better than Twodeadsluts Onegoodfuck, good luck.


----------



## Aurorabusa (Sep 12, 2008)

Eyehate god fucking sucks!!!! I saw them get booed off stage at Pantera and white zombie at red rocks in colorado in 96!!
I did see a band called goatwhore.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

fucking babies...


----------



## STANDOX (Sep 12, 2008)

dogfarts and dumpster juice


----------



## airman (Sep 18, 2008)

Dripping Orifice


----------



## FrescoFrancesco (Sep 23, 2008)

xD Guys, in Russia we have a one band. sorry if i cant translate their name correctly so it sounds like "Horned corpse-eaters"


----------



## newbgrower (Sep 24, 2008)

Dying Fetus


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 24, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse? all that I can think of hehe...


----------



## SEF (Sep 25, 2008)

Cattle Decapitation
Yeah, Goatwhore sucks though. (Satanists, too.)
Regurgitate
Napalm Death
Not as brutal but awesome nonetheless: Soilent Green.
See You Next Tuesday (CUNT)
Fuck The Facts
Necrophagist
Cephalic Carnage
Ed Gein
Pig Destroyer

and, GWAR!!!!


----------



## krunkpot (Sep 25, 2008)

Dying Fetus
Fudge Tunnel


----------



## freshmess (Sep 25, 2008)

sonic death monkey


----------



## machetekills (Sep 25, 2008)

necrodeath, cattle decaptation, decapitated, cryptopsy


----------



## dannyking (Sep 30, 2008)

slipknot
green day
foo fighters
all skater punk rock metal shite!


----------



## dannyking (Sep 30, 2008)

ohhh band names... sorry i thought it was just terrible bands.


----------



## newbgrower (Sep 30, 2008)

Acid Bath, Acid Drinkers, Inked in Blood, Death Breath, Stormlord, and my favorite Alabama Thunderpussy!!


----------



## machetekills (Sep 30, 2008)

wow someone else who knows about alabama thunderpussy that is just amazing


----------



## newbgrower (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep, and as of Sept. 4th they band is no more. But they did disband on good terms, so there's no hard feelings between anyone in the band.


----------



## machetekills (Oct 6, 2008)

thats good to hear its nice to know some bands that split friends its the pussy bands who split cause their mad at eachother. especially fuckin money issues


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 6, 2008)

3 inches of blood


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 8, 2008)

Most brutal names?

Disgorge
Nunslaughter
Suffocation
Begging for Incest
Torsofuck
and of course Cannabis Corpse!

and bunch of others...

oh yeah, Decrepit Birth is a pretty brutal name. Their lyrics aren't brutal though...


----------



## SEF (Oct 8, 2008)

Municipal Waste
Toxic Holocaust
Dimmu Borgir
Sigh
Venom
Possessed
Feast Eternal
Arsis
Abysmal Dawn
Nile
Dethklok!!!
Daath
Between the Buried and Me
Glass Casket
High on Fire


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 8, 2008)

how are Sigh, Nile and Daath in any way brutal names lol


----------



## closettrooper (Oct 8, 2008)

crepitation
desecration
embludgeoned
insidious decrepancy
kastrated
malodorous
putridity
rotting christ
skinless
slaughtered remains
sodom
torture killer
vomit remnants


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 10, 2008)

Anally fucked with a cheese grater
I set my firends on fire
Penile Suffocation
Amoebic Dysentery
Cunt Grinder
Uterus
Ultra Vomit
Ebola
Infected Malignity
Insidious discrepancy
and about 12 gigs more of other goregrind,brutal death metal, screamo, hXc, Nintendocore etc.. xD


----------



## regrets (Oct 10, 2008)

Now we're getting somewhere I think Begging for Incest, Rotting Christ, and Cunt Grinder are my favorite so far. Good job guys.


----------



## FrescoFrancesco (Oct 10, 2008)

ahaha
Cunt Grinder its really great !


----------



## regrets (Oct 10, 2008)

Anal birth - Album title, Mutilated Infant
Anal Blast - Album title, Battered bleeding bitch

honorary mention.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 10, 2008)

Sikfuk's album title Teabagged at Birth album title is brutal
Cemetery Rapist


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 16, 2008)

Fecal Devourment
100deadrabbits
7000 dying rats (wicked hilarious jokegrind if thats even a genre)
Anal birth
Cock and ball torture (Seriously a band...)
Clitourture
Crackwhore
Fecal eruption
Fistfuck

Cheers, a joint and a beer to you all.


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 16, 2008)

G.A.Y

Girls Are Yummy...

As if that isn't the most brutal name out there...


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 16, 2008)

Metallicized Hampster.
_Brutal_ Methods


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 16, 2008)

Brain Cell Funeral.
The Drugged.


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 16, 2008)

The 69 Eyes8thSinAbdullahAbsolute SteelAdagioAfter ForeverAgallochAgony ColumnAhooraAlkemystAltariaAmorphisAncient TaleAncientAndre AndersenAngel DustAnimosityAnnihilatorAnthraxAntithesisApocalypticaArch EnemyArma AngelusArmored SaintArmoryAseidadAskaAsmodéeAt the GatesAterialAtlantisAtmosfearAuroraAvantasiaAvernusAyeronBathoryBernard Edwards Project HomicideBestiaBethledeignBlack SabbathBlack SteelBlack WidowBlacklystBlind GuardianBlood CovenBluddBorknagarBowel MouthBrainsicBraveBrutal InflictionCageCannibal CorpseCatch 22CatholiconCea SerinCeltic LegacyCharlie UngryChildren of BodomChimairaChingaleraCircus MaximusConquestCorvus CoraxCradle of FilthCrimson GloryThe CrownCrucifierCrucifixionCrymeCycle of DeathDamageplanDark AngelDark HavenDark TranquillityDarkseedDead on ArrivalDeflagrationDelirium X TremensDestination's CallingDestiny's EndPaul Di'annoDimmu BorgirDionysusDisavowedDisgorgeDisturbedDragonforceDrawing FliesDream EvilDream TheaterDreams Of SanityDrivenDyslesiaEclectikaEdenbridgeEdguyElvenkingEm SinfoniaEnertiaEstuary Of CalamityEternal DecisionEternal SilenceEternal Tears Of SorrowEvemasterEver EveEvergreyEvokenExcalionExtolFalconerFates WarningFear FactoryFeeble MindedFeinsteinFetuxionFightFinal StageFireball MinistryFirewindThe ForsakenFranklynFreedom CallFrost Like AshesGalactic IndustryGammacideGardenianGardens Of GehennaThe GatheringGoat HornGodsmackRoland GrapowGraveThe Great KatGrey Skies FallenHalfordHalloweenHaloHavayothHavocHateHeadstone EpitaphHeavenlyHeir ApparentHellfueledHellhoundHelloweenHighlordHighroad No. 28HollenthonHypocrisyIced EarthImprecationIn FlamesIn MemoriamIncatationInhuman VisionsInner WishInsigniaInterseedIntestine BaalismInto EternityIntruderIron FireIron SaviorIsle Of QJacob's DreamJag PanzerJuda's WakeJudas PriestKamelotKandorKatatoniaKittie
KomaKornKotipeltoKr'UpptLacrimas ProfundereLacuna CoilLake of TearsLefayLeft Hand SolutionLigeiaLion's ShareLordiLow TwelveLunaticaMacbethMaelstromMagnitude 9MalevolenceManowarMarilyn MansonMasterplanMayhemMeanderMeanstreakMedicated SavageMegadethMeshuggahMetaliumMetallicaMethariaMisanthropeMoonspellMorbid AngelMorbid DreamMorgionMortal DecayMortus PoetryMotiveMotörheadMudvayneMusakaMy Dying BrideMyriadsMystere De Notre DameNaglfarNecrodemonNecronomicon (Death)NeurosisNightingaleNightwishNileNocturnal RitesNothingfaceNovembers DoomNovembreNuclear AssaultOfficium TristeOnwardOpera IXOpethOrion RidersOrphaned LandOtepOtygOverexertionPacto De SangrePain of SalvationPanteraParadise LostPessimistPit Bulls on CrackPoema ArcanusPortalPowers CourtPredatoryPrimal FearPrimordialProphecyPrymaryPsychotic WaltzPublic OutcryPungent StenchPyogenesisPyramazeQueensrycheRage N RevengeRain Fell WithinRammsteinRavencultRazorRebel Meets RebelRipioRising FaithRough SilkRunning WildSalem's WychSaturnusSavatageSavior From AngerSeasons of the WolfSentencedSeven AngelsShadowkeepShadows FallShamanShattered CoreSiebenburgenSilent CrySilent ForceSilent VoicesSilentiumSinergySinisterThe Sins of Thy BelovedSlayerSludgeSobre NocturneSodomSolefaldSolitude AeturnusSonata ArcticaSource Of TideStar OneSteel ProphetStormwindStratovariusStress Factor 9StrideSuffocationSuidakraSummer DyingDan SwanoSymphony XSystem Of A Down Tad MoroseTaraxacumTarotTenebrarumThe 7 MethodTheatre Of TragedyTheory In PracticeTherionThorThresholdThroes Of DawnThrough The DisciplineThunderstoneThus DefiledThyraneTiamatTitanium BlackTomorrow's EveToolTrail of TearsTramontaneTribes Of CainTristaniaTristitiaTwysterTystnadenUDOUltimatumV8VenomVintersorgVirgin SteeleVision DivineVoice of DestructionWar WithinWarmenWicked MysticWindsZafiraZanisterRob Zombie

Just to name a few...


----------



## dannyking (Oct 19, 2008)

the beatles
the rolling stones
iggy and the stooges
primal scream
metallica
korn


----------



## regrets (Oct 20, 2008)

It's brutal band "names" people, this last page has been a bit off topic. Also everytime I see your name DannyKing I think of that making the band group Dannity Kane, just thought I'ld mention it.


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 22, 2008)

Limp Bizkit 
Hootie and the Blowfish 
Korn 
The Killers 
Death Cab for Cutie
Blood, Sweat, and Tears
The Beatles (that name is just gross!)


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 23, 2008)

jesus titty fucking tap dancing christ, how the fuck are "Limp bizkit" and "death cab for cuite" in any way, shape or form brutal?
thats what I'd like to know.

-.-


----------



## TxXStonerXxT (Nov 12, 2008)

Mutilationer said:


> jesus titty fucking tap dancing christ, how the fuck are "Limp bizkit" and "death cab for cuite" in any way, shape or form brutal?
> thats what I'd like to know.
> 
> -.-


LMAO exactly


----------



## kyleflagrant (Nov 12, 2008)

Fisting Jesus
Fuck...I'm Dead
IVEBEENSHOT
Extinction of Mankind
Digested Flesh
Prostitute Disfigurement
Circle of Dead Children
Murder Death Kill


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 16, 2008)

LMAO, this thread is priceless. I thought you guys were making up some of these.


----------



## grind (Nov 16, 2008)

we came with broken teeth
nail shitter
waking the cadaver 
agorophobic nosebleed


----------



## MrFishy (Nov 16, 2008)

Dick Burns and the Blisters


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 16, 2008)

Corosion of conformity
Murderdolls
Death
Butthole Surfers 
Meatpuppets
Morbid Angel


----------



## MrFishy (Nov 17, 2008)

Al, Moe and the Old Farts (forts)


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2008)

prom night dumpster baby, this heap of corpses (thc), bloody disgorgeancy, bob dole and the 10 dead dirty baby fetus's, mukaic vaginal hemorrage


have fun with those


----------



## Master Beat (Nov 17, 2008)

Shit Fucking Cunt (i actually made this one up but it could be like a grindcore band name)


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 17, 2008)

anal cunt of course
fag basher
millions of dead cops
chocking victim/ leftovercrack


----------



## regrets (Nov 18, 2008)

how could I forget MDC Millions of Deead Cops, I actually just saw them recently, it was great.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 19, 2008)

Jagged Cathider
Infant meathook
Dismembered Joyride
Acidic Uterus


Made those up would be funny names for a band


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 19, 2008)

Fecalized Rectal Sperm Spewage
Slaughterfarm Gangbang
Throatplunger

shitty slam..but funny names lol


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> Fecalized Rectal Sperm Spewage
> Slaughterfarm Gangbang
> Throatplunger
> 
> shitty slam..but funny names lol


 
LOL @Fecalized Rectal Sperm Spewage


----------



## graveyjobriath (Nov 20, 2008)

Aurorabusa said:


> Eyehate god fucking sucks!!!! I saw them get booed off stage at Pantera and white zombie at red rocks in colorado in 96!!
> I did see a band called goatwhore.


eyehategod is good for what they are, stoner sludge metal from new orleans.

goatwhore has some hit and miss shit


----------



## graveyjobriath (Nov 21, 2008)

implosive disgorgence
devourment


----------

